# So...What Will Folks Do For Money In Case of Disaster? Barter, Bitcoin, Bank or?



## Suepreme

I had a boss who moved his family to a lovely piece of land in Central Oregon with its own water source. They also set themselves up with cows, chickens, orchards and an organic garden. Basically, if all of our systems were to suddenly come to a screeching halt (no water, power, store shelves stocked with food, etc.), his family wouldn't even know it for quite some time.

He encouraged me to invest in real gold bars. Besides being out of my price range, an ounce of gold being worth about $1300ish would be a tough unit to exchange for say, a loaf of bread. However, my biggest concern was that if it came down to it and our currency was no longer accepted, how would you break off a piece of that bar of gold to make a payment? My understanding is that real money needs to be:

1. A Medium of Exchange
2. A Unit of Account
3. Portable
4. Durable
5. Divisible
6. Fungible (Interchangeable)
7. A Store of Value

So, for those who have thought that far ahead, what do you see being the common, viable way of getting the things you need, should such a situation arise, in the absence of paper money?


----------



## PaulS

There are different sizes of gold - rounds, coins, ingots and bars - the same is true for silver but barter will be the safest way to exchange goods.

If I need something and you need something else all we need is someone who has what we need and needs what we have. I have a set of skills and I have batteries, fire makers that anyone can use, alcohol, coffee, cigarettes (tobacco and papers), toilet paper,Feminine hygiene products and the list goes on.

Let's say I need some stainless steel... hat do you need?

There is likely to be people who act as middle men in these trades and they will get something for their involvement. if you are in a group it is likely that you will have more to trade than someone going it alone. Maybe a guy shows up with fresh fish - what would you trade for that?


----------



## pheniox17

Paul has it spot on

water can be more valuable than gold once it goes to shit, barter will be key, gold and silver coins are a good idea, even bic lighters will have a massive jump in value

if your looking to trade (and your set up enough in other areas) basic tools, equipment, ammo are up there, and look at this post

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-talk/6482-hot-bartering-items.html#post94633


----------



## paraquack

While I've given thought to the idea of bartering with my ammo, would I really want to give someone the tools to kill me or rob me?


----------



## Old SF Guy

Honestly I think Gold and silver etc...are useless for the first few years of a real SHTF scenario...These are metals with only intrinsic value because they are precious and rare. You can't eat them. so only at a point in time that things stabilize to the point that folks think beyond the decade of now will they be worthwhile. A bullet is meat...or security. trade is where it's at. Only when The lines of trade to the east opened up did Gold become the hunted item. Before then it was animal meat and skin. Me...I will take an ounce of lead and powder over an ounce of gold. I may be forever poor...but I will not hunger.


----------



## shotlady

paraquack has made a very astute observation. I have planned to barter sundries. but my biggest plan was ammo. so far I have a brick of 22 and a sack of 9mm reloads. I should try harder


----------



## Denton

Silver and gold has been used as _money_ for centuries. Silver for domestic trade, gold for international trade.

That being said, anything that will will keep for years or will have a large demand will work.


----------



## redhawk

I believe Paul was right in his post. I think barter will be the mode of commerce, especially immediately following the SHTF event. I believe that gold, silver and money (paper or coinage) will be on down on the list of trade items, and food, water and ammo near the top...JM2C


----------



## budgetprepp-n

Gold and silver will be worth a lot but not a first. People that weren't ready for SHTF will need basic survival stuff water,
food, And shelter. I hope to open a trading post and even at first I will accept silver or gold. 
Will 1 can of food be worth a ounce of silver? I think yes.


----------



## pheniox17

budgetprepp-n said:


> Gold and silver will be worth a lot but not a first. People that weren't ready for SHTF will need basic survival stuff water,
> food, And shelter. I hope to open a trading post and even at first I will accept silver or gold.
> Will 1 can of food be worth a ounce of silver? I think yes.


I think not, too high a price = **** this I will kill you for it.....

base it on supply and demand, low supply = high price... simple, but seen ripping people off and you will be in the same situation as john and his castle (on paper anyway)


----------



## tango

Pre 64 silver (junk) coins will be important to have,( More so than gold.), for barter.
Water, food, medicines, clothes, sanitary items, as well as luxury things like alcohol, will be much sought after.


----------



## boobytrap

tango brings up a nice point. I haven't thought about prepping clothes for myself or to barter.


----------



## Denton

budgetprepp-n said:


> Gold and silver will be worth a lot but not a first. People that weren't ready for SHTF will need basic survival stuff water,
> food, And shelter. I hope to open a trading post and even at first I will accept silver or gold.
> Will 1 can of food be worth a ounce of silver? I think yes.


People who aren't ready for SHTF will have little if anything for barter.

I'm thinking more along the lines of the many lunatics like us who are aware of the seriousness of the world's situation. Around here, there are a whole lot of people who are putting things back, buying silver (I know of only one who is buying gold) and are learning new skills that will be needed.

Honestly, I do not know what to do with the people who refuse to pay attention.


----------



## Kauboy

Coffee, alcohol, .22 rounds, cigarettes, clean water...
Things with intrinsic value, or are considered luxury items.
I'm convinced that gold and silver are intended to hold value over long periods of time, to be traded in for usable currency at a later date.
They have no intrinsic value, as SF said, but they hold value for a LOOONG time due to their durability and rarity.
Therefore, they are an excellent investment vehicle to me, but not a great tradeable currency. (especially at the current market value)
I can't imagine trading goods for "flakes" of gold.


----------



## Mrs_Clark

I'm new at this but I don't think gold or silver will be useful in the beginning and probably not for a while after. Useful barter items will be anything that can feed you or keep you safe. If I'm trading with some one I don't want gold, I want something thats useful now not years down the road. Teaching a skill to someone could be a good bartering tool also.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> Coffee, alcohol, .22 rounds, cigarettes, clean water...
> Things with intrinsic value, or are considered luxury items.
> I'm convinced that gold and silver are intended to hold value over long periods of time, to be traded in for usable currency at a later date.
> They have no intrinsic value, as SF said, but they hold value for a LOOONG time due to their durability and rarity.
> Therefore, they are an excellent investment vehicle to me, but not a great tradeable currency. (especially at the current market value)
> I can't imagine trading goods for "flakes" of gold.


OK, now, you just found something that will be good for getting some stuff from me.


----------



## Suepreme

paraquack said:


> While I've given thought to the idea of bartering with my ammo, would I really want to give someone the tools to kill me or rob me?


Very thought provoking insight. Thank you.


----------



## slewfoot

No gold or silver for me , I'm with Paul and some of the others, stock up on barter items that you can trades with. If you came to me with gold or silver wanting some thing that I have it would be no deal. You can't eat metal.
Also I will not trade away my ammo just so some nut can shoot me with it


----------



## slewfoot

pheniox17 said:


> I think not, too high a price = **** this I will kill you for it.....


Is their a reason you and a few others on here cannot type a sentence without using this type of language?
This is a family oriented website, you want your wife and kids to see this kind of Garbage you spout out? If you Don't care and are one of them that talks like this around them and in public then it says something about you.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> OK, now, you just found something that will be good for getting some stuff from me.


If portioned out, it is cheap, easy to store, and a luxury some would kill for.


----------



## SquirrelBait

One word: Diversify. 

A little of some, Lots of the other, And skillz.


----------



## mcangus

Old SF Guy said:


> Honestly I think Gold and silver etc...are useless for the first few years of a real SHTF scenario...These are metals with only intrinsic value because they are precious and rare. You can't eat them. so only at a point in time that things stabilize to the point that folks think beyond the decade of now will they be worthwhile. A bullet is meat...or security. trade is where it's at. Only when The lines of trade to the east opened up did Gold become the hunted item. Before then it was animal meat and skin. Me...I will take an ounce of lead and powder over an ounce of gold. I may be forever poor...but I will not hunger.


I agree. Lots of prepping articles and videos put a very high value on metals. Long term, sure. But I think we all should worry about getting through the first few years alive.
On a side note, I do believe in investing in physical gold and silver to be wise long term, but that is looking at the scenario where there is no SHFT event.


----------



## mcangus

Kauboy said:


> Coffee, alcohol, .22 rounds, cigarettes, clean water...
> Things with intrinsic value, or are considered luxury items.
> I'm convinced that gold and silver are intended to hold value over long periods of time, to be traded in for usable currency at a later date.
> They have no intrinsic value, as SF said, but they hold value for a LOOONG time due to their durability and rarity.
> Therefore, they are an excellent investment vehicle to me, but not a great tradeable currency. (especially at the current market value)
> I can't imagine trading goods for "flakes" of gold.


It may seem funny that this guy posted coffee first, but I read many stories of people in countries that fell into war that shows coffee addicts always need their coffee. It is a drug. People get addicted. I am addicted. God knows what I would give for some coffee if I ran out lol. Kinda sad.

instant coffee! taste like crap now, but will be gold if SHTF


----------



## Innkeeper

DO you drink coffee? if so go a week without it and then tell me how you feel. I know my PSG was a mess if he ever had to go 3 days without the stuff.


----------



## PaulS

I gave up on coffee - apparently I was not addicted. I drink 4 - 5 liters of water a day but I do have a glass of juice with breakfast and milk - not as much milk as I like but I do have some.
I don't have any addictions... that I'm aware of. No meds, alcohol only occasionally, half a pack of cigarettes most days, maybe if "intimate relations" can be an addiction but it is always with my wife so I don't think that can be considered an addiction - its just living life to the fullest. (oops - I am making excuses for it - maybe it is an addiction!)


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I'm thinking, "how much for the women"! Just joking guys! Would not doubt that type of barter would not happen.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm thinking, "how much for the women"! Just joking guys! Would not doubt that type of barter would not happen.


That is cold reality we don't talk about much. When the gangs of marauders start looting and stealing in the city's
that's going to happen. But I don't think those guys will last to long. To may good people will be picking them off. 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Male and female slaves are possible


----------



## budgetprepp-n

One of my goals is to have 100 pounds of coffee and 50 lb tobacco.
And plenty of baby food jars to put them in when I am trading.


----------



## slewfoot

budgetprepp-n said:


> One of my goals is to have 100 pounds of coffee and 50 lb tobacco.
> And plenty of baby food jars to put them in when I am trading.


Very smart idea.


----------



## StarPD45

budgetprepp-n said:


> One of my goals is to have 100 pounds of coffee and 50 lb tobacco.
> And plenty of baby food jars to put them in when I am trading.


Even better if you have the beans and a hand grinder.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Suepreme said:


> I had a boss who moved his family to a lovely piece of land in Central Oregon with its own water source. They also set themselves up with cows, chickens, orchards and an organic garden. Basically, if all of our systems were to suddenly come to a screeching halt (no water, power, store shelves stocked with food, etc.), his family wouldn't even know it for quite some time.
> 
> He encouraged me to invest in real gold bars. Besides being out of my price range, an ounce of gold being worth about $1300ish would be a tough unit to exchange for say, a loaf of bread. However, my biggest concern was that if it came down to it and our currency was no longer accepted, how would you break off a piece of that bar of gold to make a payment? My understanding is that real money needs to be:
> 
> 1. A Medium of Exchange
> 2. A Unit of Account
> 3. Portable
> 4. Durable
> 5. Divisible
> 6. Fungible (Interchangeable)
> 7. A Store of Value
> 
> So, for those who have thought that far ahead, what do you see being the common, viable way of getting the things you need, should such a situation arise, in the absence of paper money?


I won't take us down my usual lesson on money. The answer to your underlying question is junk silver US minted coins. Start stocking up on dimes.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

you may see dimes cut in half before it's over


----------



## lordtsunami

My money is on the things we take for granted....food,water,shelter, heck even tp alcohol will be big


----------



## PaulS

I plan to print my own... all I need is a rotary press and some plates


----------



## Maine-Marine

I will use whatever the other person is willing to accept for an ITEM I need

I will accept silver, gold, canned food, or something I need for an item the other person needs....

lets remember - trade is not a one way street... both people MUST agree to the terms.... if you NEED an item - you will try and get the thing the other person wants for it...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

Bottle caps...


----------



## Medic33

clams


----------



## triem

haha, the farmers WILL know it, when the power's off, believe that. The city folk will be forced to leave, within a week, due to lack of water. they'll come to the farmers for water and food. the same will be true of small towns, suburbs, etc. It's your neighbors who will shoot you first, folks. They will get to you sooner. for a year or more after shtf, nobody will be able to RISK barter/selling. too many will just kill you and take everything that you (had). Why pay you? When there's no currency, there will also be no cops, folks. With no law, PLENTY of people will just shoot you on sight, many of them just for the hell of it, actually. there's 15 million felons in the US, and only 3 million are locked up. Many of the latter are in unfenced "camps", halfway houses and the like. they can all leave if shtf, cause there will be no guards working for free.


----------



## triem

barter will be extremely dangerous for years, if shtf. You'd better handle it by dead drops, signs left, arrow or slingshot messages. Start your trades very small and never let it get too big or trusting! Whistles, horns, smoke can signal when to check for other, visual messages, (like chalk marks or tree slashes) at agreed upon sites. You'll still be at risk of being poisoned, blown up, or catching a disease from pathogens on the traded items, even if you do avoid personal contact.


----------



## SAR-1L

I specialize in skills, both common enough we should all know them but most don't.
That and some of the more rare tidbits of life saving knowledge that you can barter with.

You can't steal skills, that and the knowledge and experience you take with you are the
only thing light enough to still allow you to run, hide, fight, and walk mile after mile,
and still not lose even if you had to ditch some of the weight in your pack.

I believe you could earn a meal or two or a couple jugs of clean water,
if you teach a person things which may save their life.

Or you have a skill which solves their problem.


----------



## PaulS

Knowledge is power and as you say - something that can't be lost. (well when you are as old as I am it might get lost but I can usually find it).


----------



## triem

many will just put you in leg irons to a cannon ball. You won't be going anywhere fast. whip or vise grip will get info out of you, too. trusting people is going to be a big mistake. Almost everyone who ever went to prison did so cause they trusted somebody with info that said person should never have had.


----------



## PaulS

triem,
If you don't have anyone that you can trust, I just feel very sorry for you.
There are a lot of people that I trust at various levels and some I would trust with my wife and my kids. There are many I would trust with my life.


----------



## tango

Bitcoin? Why in hell invest in something that does not really exist??


----------



## PaulS

After an HEMP nothing on the internet will exist! Bitcoin? really?

OK, I suppose it is as good as me printing my own... but when the internet goes down I will still have my monopoly money I mean my monopoly on money....


----------



## 8301

#1 useful skills and knowledge you can trade for. you'll never run out.
#2 basic requirements such as lighters, spices, and TP. Cheap to stock up on and always will be in demand. there are many things in this category including seeds and tools.
#3 the ability to recharge either your own or other's batteries including 12v car batteries
#4 the ability to make ethanol, bio-diesel, or if you live close to Slippy bourbon which may be your best seller.
#5 some people (including me) will always be interested in silver, Gold is too hard to purchase smaller things with in my opinion.

Can you imagine the value of a bic lighter to a family without the ability to start a fire??? How about a good $20 hoe which is almost a requirement for growing large garden to feed your family.


----------



## 8301

$51 to buy 50 full size BIC lighters at Amazon
Most homes that want heat/cooking fire requires 2-6 quality lighters a year so an item in high demand.
Buy a 50 pack, keep 20 and trade for the remaining 30 with guaranteed repeat customers. If cash allows even better buy 100 BICs.

How much did you spend on long term food preps to last a month? In areas like mine where people grow large gardens and preserve food, purchasing food with trade items makes sense. Bugging out means traveling through areas like mine, gold and silver are nice but the ability to cook that food and stay warm is more valuable.

Get a few extra high quality, low cost lighters and store them like your food preps


----------



## Medic33

just pimp myself out.:excitement:


----------



## ARC

I have pretty much everything covered when the poo hits the fan. One of the biggest things everyone will want are Heirloom seeds. Heirloom seeds produce seeds for the next year crops. I have some heirloom seeds that has been in my family's care since the mid 1800's. Really any seeds will have a greater value than anything else for a time. Also having a form of a repair shop of some kind will generate a lot also. My brother and I have a welding repair shop with everything we need plus a Miller Big 40 generator welder.

Gold and silver will be very important to have. Maybe not when the collapse happens but eventually gold and silver will take the place of a currency when U.S. Dollars will be worthless. 

To answer the original starting post. You don't have to buy gold in bars. You can buy gold even in a size of 1 gram. Watch the price on the 1 gram cards! Some places like jewelery shops and coin shops will hold their prices so they will not sell at a loss.


----------



## SurvivalGold

Suepreme said:


> He encouraged me to invest in real gold bars. Besides being out of my price range, an ounce of gold being worth about $1300ish would be a tough unit to exchange for say, a loaf of bread.


I would stick to coins instead of bars, especially gold and silver American Eagles. Eagles are probably the best of the best in terms of both liquidity and investment. You can also get smaller coins than one ounce, though I believe mark up for the smaller ones is more. Personally in a scenario like that I would want to use a one ounce coin for a large purchase rather than smaller coins for smaller purchases for gold; for silver, even a one ounce Eagle is worth so little that it would be great for any smaller purchase.


----------



## SecretPrepper

I am to lazy to look it up but.... There was a guy that told his story about what he/family did to survive during a war and economic ruin. He figured out a way to refill disposable lighers from a larger tank. He did say that that put him in a much better place than others. That was his major barter item.


----------



## whoppo

Hot Sauce! Say it with me.... TOBASCO!
I've invested a tidy sum into cases and cases of those cute little 1/8 ounce bottles of this liquid gold... don't worry 'bout me when SHTF... I'll be sittin' pretty ride:


----------



## Urbanprepper666

When shtf it's easy to believe your going to have safe and upfront trades and deals with repeat people hit at the end of the day no one will be trust worthy only immediate family husband wife kids.

My personal guess metals would be readily accepted as people would see them selves gaining financial leverage during a temporary time of need example metals for canned food ect... If the bad situation was to last until the people hoarding metals runs out if supplies the demand for cash silver Gold will be gone and ppl will be more afraid of where there next meal is coming from. 

I completely agree items like food, water, first aid, weapons, and other items box lighters multi tools clothes blankets comfort items will all be highly wanted food and water replacing gold and silver everything else under that with the exception of guns and amo because we all know he who has the most toys at the end just might be last man standing. Just my personal opinion. 

Those who have will be in constant danger from have nots, have nots identify the who has by barter. My advice focus more on food water defense first aid and barter only if your hand is forced. Again just my opinion.


----------



## lbrose

Hmm, I don't have space for too many things to barter with so I would rely on what I know and what I can do. I would likely keep what preps I do have to just family though. 

I know CPR and a bit beyond basic first aid. I know and have practiced two kinds of massage therapy that can be used for pain relief when meds are scarce or for physical therapy to improve motion and recovery - deep tissue massage & geriatric massage.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

If bitcoin is around, it is really not a SHTF senario in my opinion.


----------



## alterego

I intend to prostitute my self to beautiful women in exchange for all of my needs.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Everyone will think what they have is more valuable than what you want to trade for!


----------



## tinkerhell

When SHTF, I plan to get my money from dumpsters and fireplaces. It will have no value, as I already have TP stored.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I fix things for a living. I will always be able to make a living. In an EOW situation there will be a lotta broken shite, and all of those users out there will need a smart monkey to make it work. 

I doubt that precious metals will be valuable right away. Initially (depending on the scenario) people will need the essentials first. But having a box of silver could put you in a great place when your community of survivors finally establishes a commerce system. See, barter is well and fine for citizen to citizen transactions, but how do you make a government payroll? Everybody gets ten chickens on payday? That would get cumbersome quick, so one of the earliest reconstruction efforts would be establishment of a commerce system. Precious metals have intrinsic values (and some manufacturing values) so they would be better for consumer confidence and hopefully keep inflation in check. 


If all else fails, I could take up the oldest profession. I got some great legs.


----------



## DadofTheFamily

Bitcoin is worthless for SHTF. At best it's a hedge right now. Grid down...no bitcoin. Cashless society...no exchange mechanism for bitcoin. "Small" gold and silver plus barter-able items are best. One nice way of have gold/silver barter items is simple gold/silver jewelry. Always look at history how things play out. Nobody trades gold bricks. In Bosnia, Serbia, Croatia and Kosovo the big barter items were guns, ammo, water, food, fuel, firewood, jewelry, cooling utensils, warm clothes, firewood and medicine. Luxuries were cigars and cigarettes.


----------



## Kara

I know I'm late to this thread - been reading a lot of threads to acquaint myself with this group and I couldn't help myself to post something here because you talked about skills. My first husband was from South Korea and his G'father was a Western trained doctor - very rare in those days when the North Koreans invaded Seoul and the whole family had to walk 400 miles to the southern tip of S.Korea to knock on some distant relative's door. The G'father fed the family (just barely - barley and some rice) through trade with his unusual medical skills and medicines.

I'm trained to assist people to recover from PTSD, but people usually need that after things have settled down a bit. Fortunately I can go without food and water for about 13 days (already did it) and I have some very concentrated food stores and I know my edible plants. War and invasion is not a good time to have the responsibility of young children.



SAR-1L said:


> I specialize in skills, both common enough we should all know them but most don't.
> That and some of the more rare tidbits of life saving knowledge that you can barter with.
> 
> You can't steal skills, that and the knowledge and experience you take with you are the
> only thing light enough to still allow you to run, hide, fight, and walk mile after mile,
> and still not lose even if you had to ditch some of the weight in your pack.
> 
> I believe you could earn a meal or two or a couple jugs of clean water,
> if you teach a person things which may save their life.
> 
> Or you have a skill which solves their problem.


----------



## 8301

Best possible item of value for trade if cash doesn't work.

Useful Knowledge and the ability to implement that knowledge. For the short term trading items like lighters and possibly bullion but you can only spend them once. Useful knowledge can be traded over and over.


----------



## SGT E

I have lots of food....You have an ounce of gold and are starving....1 pound of pinto beans for 1 ounce of gold....I set the price because you want what I have .....not because you think a tiny sliver of gold should get you what you want....I have no use for gold...Cant eat it...cant wipe your butt with it.....cant drink or smoke it....You can keep it. You think it's worth 1300$? I think my beans are 1300$ a pound to a starving man.

On the other hand if you have 2 pounds of #16 nails we may have a deal ! Or whatever else I need at the time!


----------



## SGT E

FoolAmI said:


> $51 to buy 50 full size BIC lighters at Amazon
> Most homes that want heat/cooking fire requires 2-6 quality lighters a year so an item in high demand.
> Buy a 50 pack, keep 20 and trade for the remaining 30 with guaranteed repeat customers. If cash allows even better buy 100 BICs.
> 
> Get a few extra high quality, low cost lighters and store them like your food preps


Bottom of page....May not be a BIC but you could buy 300 of these for almost the price of 50 Bic's!

Prepping Supplies - Survival Supplies - Preparedness Supplies - Emergency Supplies - Prepping supplies selling Mylar bags, Oxygen Absorbers & Desiccants. Gamma seal lids, food grade pails & containers. Survival food & survival tools.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Suepreme said:


> I had a boss who moved his family to a lovely piece of land in Central Oregon with its own water source. They also set themselves up with cows, chickens, orchards and an organic garden. Basically, if all of our systems were to suddenly come to a screeching halt (no water, power, store shelves stocked with food, etc.), his family wouldn't even know it for quite some time.
> 
> He encouraged me to invest in real gold bars. Besides being out of my price range, an ounce of gold being worth about $1300ish would be a tough unit to exchange for say, a loaf of bread. However, my biggest concern was that if it came down to it and our currency was no longer accepted, how would you break off a piece of that bar of gold to make a payment? My understanding is that real money needs to be:
> 
> 1. A Medium of Exchange
> 2. A Unit of Account
> 3. Portable
> 4. Durable
> 5. Divisible
> 6. Fungible (Interchangeable)
> 7. A Store of Value
> 
> So, for those who have thought that far ahead, what do you see being the common, viable way of getting the things you need, should such a situation arise, in the absence of paper money?


Ok, so only 1 rant so far, why is this post listed a june 2014?

After that here is my reply

Moron.

It takes you till now to figure this out?

If you were clueless until now you should buy a AR and take your boss out at his retreat.

Other than that you are screwed.


----------



## Denton

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, so only 1 rant so far, why is this post listed a june 2014?
> 
> After that here is my reply
> 
> Moron.
> 
> It takes you till now to figure this out?
> 
> If you were clueless until now you should buy a AR and take your boss out at his retreat.
> 
> Other than that you are screwed.


So, hey! At least you had some great advice in the rattlesnake thread!


----------



## Ronaldinyo

Salt! 

If not salt...M&Ms! 

Who wouldn't trade for M&Ms?


----------



## BuckB

Ronaldinyo said:


> Salt!
> 
> If not salt...M&Ms!
> 
> Who wouldn't trade for M&Ms?


Somebody that had plenty of M&Ms? Or somebody that needed meat.


----------



## SittingElf

Another way to look at this discussion is from your own perspective...as in would *YOU* accept gold or silver in exchange for your barter items?
I cannot see taking precious metals in exchange for items I have to barter with. At least not until there is some light at the end of the tunnel, and normalizing of western civilization is imminently in sight.

You can't eat it, smoke it, shoot it, make it, or fix it, so it's worthless to me. You want something I have? Offer a bottle of Jamesons in trade!


----------



## Maine-Marine

SittingElf said:


> Another way to look at this discussion is from your own perspective...as in would *YOU* accept gold or silver in exchange for your barter items?
> I cannot see taking precious metals in exchange for items I have to barter with. At least not until there is some light at the end of the tunnel, and normalizing of western civilization is imminently in sight.
> 
> You can't eat it, smoke it, shoot it, make it, or fix it, so it's worthless to me. You want something I have? Offer a bottle of Jamesons in trade!


if you believe that things will get back to normal.. accepting PMs for items which you have put away for barter makes perfect sense... after all if things get back to normal would you rather have 50 bottles of cheap whiskey or 25 oz of gold.. or some amount to be determined


----------



## 7052

Maine-Marine said:


> if you believe that things will get back to normal.. accepting PMs for items which you have put away for barter makes perfect sense... after all if things get back to normal would you rather have 50 bottles of cheap whiskey or 25 oz of gold.. or some amount to be determined


That's the real trick MM. Whether or not you believe it will eventually ever get back to normal, or even approach it. Personally, I believe that eventually some form of barter economy will begin again, and that people will begin to lean to BOTH item barter and precious metals. Once trade begins, people naturally tend to want to establish/re-establish portable currency because constantly dragging around goods is difficult.

Now, I'm smart enough to admit that I may be 100% incorrect on this, so what I'm doing may be useless. lol So I'm trying to hedge my bets on both barter goods and coinage.


----------



## Real Old Man

Maine-Marine said:


> if you believe that things will get back to normal.. accepting PMs for items which you have put away for barter makes perfect sense... after all if things get back to normal would you rather have 50 bottles of cheap whiskey or 25 oz of gold.. or some amount to be determined


At an ounce of gold for a bottle of whiskey, that ain't cheap.

good to see you back


----------



## Denton

Real Old Man said:


> At an ounce of gold for a bottle of whiskey, that ain't cheap.
> 
> good to see you back


I did the math, too. Apparently, M/M thinks we place a high value on cheap whiskey!


----------



## A Watchman

I don't store cheap whiskey, but I WILL trade ya a small bottle for 2 ounces of silver...... ya see, your the thirsty one and trying to hide from reality because you didn't prepare.


----------



## Auntie

Denton said:


> I did the math, too. Apparently, M/M thinks we place a high value on cheap whiskey!


Cheap whiskey is for your enemies.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Auntie said:


> Cheap whiskey is for your enemies.


Vices and habits will be in BIG demand, until they realize vices and habits are not life.

Stay away from city/suburbs. Tobbaco and booze will dry up, then WORSE, city DRUGS. Think about that......SWHTF!!!

I'll be happy with a warm house, water, food, guns/ammo. Know how to use the guns, all in house

Fools with silver and gold will be "the grasshopper out in the snow"..........remember the ant, and the grasshopper?


----------



## Real Old Man

Mad Trapper said:


> Vices and habits will be in BIG demand, until they realize vices and habits are not life.
> 
> Stay away from city/suburbs. Tobbaco and booze will dry up, then WORSE, city DRUGS. Think about that......SWHTF!!!
> 
> I'll be happy with a warm house, water, food, guns/ammo. Know how to use the guns, all in house
> 
> Fools with silver and gold will be "the grasshopper out in the snow"..........remember the ant, and the grasshopper?


We're very fortunate here in the old dominion where we grow large amounts of corn (for ethanol {yes my car consumes more grain alcohol than I do) ) and tobacco, so what do ya all have to trade?


----------



## Swedishsocialist

Real Old Man said:


> We're very fortunate here in the old dominion where we grow large amounts of corn (for ethanol {yes my car consumes more grain alcohol than I do) ) and tobacco, so what do ya all have to trade?


If one wants to make ethanol, corn is kind of the worst crop to choose, you get wery litte surplus on energy invested.


----------



## 8301

Real Old Man said:


> We're very fortunate here in the old dominion where we grow large amounts of corn (for ethanol {yes my car consumes more grain alcohol than I do) ) and tobacco, so what do ya all have to trade?


The knowledge and tools needed to convert that corn into whisky.


----------



## prepperman

SGT E said:


> I have lots of food....You have an ounce of gold and are starving....1 pound of pinto beans for 1 ounce of gold....I set the price because you want what I have .....not because you think a tiny sliver of gold should get you what you want....I have no use for gold...Cant eat it...cant wipe your butt with it.....cant drink or smoke it....You can keep it. You think it's worth 1300$? I think my beans are 1300$ a pound to a starving man.
> 
> On the other hand if you have 2 pounds of #16 nails we may have a deal ! Or whatever else I need at the time!


I agree... it's all going to come down to what you need, not what we value today. We can look at what's valuable by today's standards, but that isn't going to mean much to a person who's hungry or needs tools or some other supply to actually live. People will be in need of basic necessities, that's what will be more valuable than gold and silver. However, I do agree that over a longer period, those things that are long lasting such as precious metals will come back and be used as currency. I definitely see a bartering system at the start of the chaos.


----------



## prepperman

I will not trust the banks then and I don't trust them now. Even though we have to use them I don't depend on them. I also buy silver when ever I can. 

Don't forget to store survival seeds, plants, vegetables, fruit and herbs. These will make great for trade when it gets really bad.


----------

